# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  ما هي اغرب حادثة رايتها في المونديال؟

## مشتت بشوالات

ما هي اغرب حادثة رايتها في المونديال بـ نظرك كـ متابع ؟؟؟


 1. خساره الانجليز والارجنتين بنتيجه كبيره امام الالمان 

 2. حادثة سواريز أمام غانا عندما صد الكره بيده وطرد 

 3. الاخطاء التجكيميه والغاء اهداف واحتساب اهداف 

 4. رفض مدرب فرنسا دومينيك السلام على مدرب جنوب افريقيا باريرا

 5. الجابولاني و *‬فوفوزيلا 

 6. فوز اسبانبا على المانيا 

 7. وصول منتخبين لاول مره الى نهائي كأس العالم

----------


## تاج النساء

خساره الانجليز والارجنتين بنتيجة كبيرة امام الالمان
 :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):

----------


## العالي عالي

اعتقد جميع الامور التي ذكرت لها خصوصية وسوف تذكر 

على مدي التاريخ في اول بطولة على ارض افريقية

----------


## mylife079

3. الاخطاء التحكيميه والغاء اهداف واحتساب اهداف

----------


## دليلة

صراحة كل الي دكرت اشياء كانت غريبة ومفاجاة  وخالفت كل التوقعات

مونديال غريب  يكفي انه في افريقيا ه

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

شاكر تواجدكم واختياركم ... 

 تقديري

----------

